# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > سوال: بهترین زبان برای برنامه نویسی اندروید ؟؟  چرا توی محیط ویژوال پیشنهاد نمیشه که اندروید کار کنیم ؟

## hadi.88

سلام دوستان
من زبان C#‎  و دیتابیس SQL SERVER  رو خوب بلدم ! چنتا هم نرم افزار نوشتمو فروختم ، اما میخواستم شروع کنم به یادگیری اندروید ، اما یه مشکلی دارم !!!!!
اولا ، چه زبانی بهتره ؟ اگه لطف میکنید و جواب میدید بفرمایید که به ترتیب چه نرم افزارهایی رو باید نصب کنم ؟
دوما ، من میخواستم توی همون محیط ویژوال و با C#‎  بنویسم اندروید ، اما چند نفر اصلا اجازه ندادن بهم . میگفتن نمیشه هیچ وقت یه اپ خوب ساخت با ویژوال 
سوما ، از چه نرم افزاری استفاده کنم برای برنامه نویسیش  ؟  ( مثلا  eclips ) خوبه ؟ 
خیلی لطف میکنید اگه منو از این سردرگمی دربیارید ، واقعا خیلی داستان داره برنامه نویسی موبایل ، میخواستم بهترین و قوی ترین رو بهم معرفی کنید ، البته همون طور هم که عرض کردم اگه به نرم افزارهایی نیاز داره لطف کنید بفرمایید تا انجام میدم .

خیلی ممنون

----------


## tah_206207

سلام دوست عزیز
چون شما اینجا از واژه بهترین استفاده کردین در نتیجه من جاوا رو پیشنهاد میدم واسه محیط توسعه هم در حال حاضر بهترین گزینه Android Studio هست که نسخه ۱ اون تازه توسط گوگل ارایه شده.
البته شما گفتین قبلا با C#‎‎‎‎‎‎ و ویژوال استودیو کار کردین در نتیجه میتونین از Xamarin هم استفاده کنین که میشه باهاش کراس پلتفرم دولوپ کرد یعنی هم واسه ( اندروید، آی او اس، ویندوز فون )
در جواب اون دوستایی هم که گفتن نمیشه با C#‎‎‎‎‎‎ برا اندروید برنامه نوشت باید بگم که من  به عنوان توسعه دهنده وب در یک شرکت که مشتری های خارجی داشت کار می کردم و اونجا برنامه موبایل رو بچه ها با Xamarin توسعه میدادند فقط کمی سرعت برنامه نسبت به native java کمتر خواهد بود و همچنین حجم برنامه هم کمی بیشتر میشه. و اینکه پولی هست اگه بخواین یه برنامه بین المللی توسعه بدین هر چند که تو ایران فرقی نداره که پولی باشه!!
شرکت های مطرحی هم ازش استفاده می کنند که می تونین تو سایت خودش ببینید.

موفق باشین.

----------


## rsgcom

native java پیشنهاد  میدم

----------


## hadi.88

> سلام دوست عزیز
> چون شما اینجا از واژه بهترین استفاده کردین در نتیجه من جاوا رو پیشنهاد میدم واسه محیط توسعه هم در حال حاضر بهترین گزینه Android Studio هست که نسخه ۱ اون تازه توسط گوگل ارایه شده.
> البته شما گفتین قبلا با C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ و ویژوال استودیو کار کردین در نتیجه میتونین از Xamarin هم استفاده کنین که میشه باهاش کراس پلتفرم دولوپ کرد یعنی هم واسه ( اندروید، آی او اس، ویندوز فون )
> در جواب اون دوستایی هم که گفتن نمیشه با C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ برا اندروید برنامه نوشت باید بگم که من  به عنوان توسعه دهنده وب در یک شرکت که مشتری های خارجی داشت کار می کردم و اونجا برنامه موبایل رو بچه ها با Xamarin توسعه میدادند فقط کمی سرعت برنامه نسبت به native java کمتر خواهد بود و همچنین حجم برنامه هم کمی بیشتر میشه. و اینکه پولی هست اگه بخواین یه برنامه بین المللی توسعه بدین هر چند که تو ایران فرقی نداره که پولی باشه!!
> شرکت های مطرحی هم ازش استفاده می کنند که می تونین تو سایت خودش ببینید.
> 
> موفق باشین.


خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز !
اما توی ویژوال هم من یه مشکلی دارم . وقتی می خوام پروژه ی اندروید رو ایجاد کنم ! قبل از اومدن پروژه پیغام این رو میده که    Androied SDK رو نتونسته پیدا کنه ! من ویندوزم 32بیتی هستش ،SDK رو هم برای 32بیتی گرفتم اما اجرا نمیشه !

----------


## tah_206207

> خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز !
> اما توی ویژوال هم من یه مشکلی دارم . وقتی می خوام پروژه ی اندروید رو ایجاد کنم ! قبل از اومدن پروژه پیغام این رو میده که    Androied SDK رو نتونسته پیدا کنه ! من ویندوزم 32بیتی هستش ،SDK رو هم برای 32بیتی گرفتم اما اجرا نمیشه !


پیشنهاد می کنم واسه شروع از ویدیوهای آموزشی استفاده کنید که می تونید از سایت p30download دانلودشون کنید.
یا اینکه از http://developer.xamarin.com/guides/android/ استفاده کنید.
البته در نظر داشته باشید که انگلیسی رو هم بتونید بخونید چون منابع فارسی فکر نکنم بتونید پیدا کنید.
راستی چرا بهترین گزینه که  native developmen with Java هست رو انتخاب نمی کنید؟
موفق باشین.

----------


## chaalesh

دوست عزیز بنده هم xamarin رو توصیه می کنم
شما که با #C کار کرده اید بهتر است همان را ادامه بدهید
xamarin رشد بسیار عالی داشته و در حال حاضر امکان نوشتن کد Native برای اندروید و ios دارد

----------


## mammal22

سلام دوست عزیز 
من خودم VB.Net رو کاملا در حد خیلی حرفه‌ای یاد گرفتم اما چون دیدم ویندوز دیگه آینده‌ای نداره به اندروید روی آوردم 
الان چند وقتی هست که دارم با زامارین کار میکنم 
شما تو این محیط اصلا با محدودیت روبه‌رو نمیشی در ضمن اینکه از کلاس ها و namespace های مهم .Net هم میتونی استفاده کنی و همچنین از قدرت بالا و راحتی کد نوشتن تو سی شارپ هم میتونی استفاده کنی که جاوا اصلا همچین راحتی‌ای رو نداره 
ولی طبق گفته دوستمون یکم برنامه‌ها به علت پشتیبانی از .Net حجیم‌تر میشن

----------


## mammal22

باید بری تو قسمت options>xamarin و اونجا آدرس SDK رو تنظیم کنی

----------


## hadi.88

از همه ی دوستان ممنونم !

----------


## ali_khodayar

سلام خدمت دوستان .
امکانش هست کسی توضیح بده که منظور از Native Java   چیه؟

----------


## Ruhallah.Ahmadian

جوابت خیلی سادست، جاوا

----------


## purtoogh

یک نکته اساسی اینه که ببینی بازارت چی میخاد و وقتت رو صرف چیزای الکی نکنی.
باید پروژه بگیری تا بفهمی بازار چی میخاد و بهترین راه انجامش چیه و فقط و فقط تحت فشار پروژست که آدم چیزی یاد میگیره، اونم دقیقا چیزی که به دردش میخوره.

 اول کار هم میتونی از نرم افزار های ساده تر شروع کنی و اپلیکیشن های محتوا محور رو قبول کنی.
برای اطمینان و اینکه خیالتم راحت بشه، یک سر به سایتایی مثل این بزن:


puzzley.ir
برنامه نویسی نداره، موقه های عجله ای یا برای پروژه هایی که خاص نباشه کار آدم رو راه میندازه. :متفکر: 
من خودم برای ساخت نسخه اول نرم افزار هام و نشون دادن مشتری ازش استفاده میکنم.
می تونه جواب خیلی مشتریهات رو بدی باهمین. ولی اولویتت باشه مهارت پیدا کردن و کد زن خودت ;)

----------

